# Wood burning with electricity on a bowl



## C.L. Boyett (Jun 11, 2017)

Thoughts opinions welcome

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Jun 11, 2017)

I recently learned how to build the device to do this. If anyone's interested I can tell you what is required.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks good, Cameron! I like fractal burning patterns, and it looks like you've got it figured it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Jun 11, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Looks good, Cameron! I like fractal burning patterns, and it looks like you've got it figured it out.


We just built this thing a couple hours ago but it's amazing to see this work. There's a ton of safety involved because your working with high voltage. I didn't do the wiring, I have a friend that works for the power company that helped on that. You use a transformer out of a microwave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 11, 2017)

I have one I started with but used spring clamps rather than a "probe" and it worked sporadically. I think the clamps had some type of protective finish on them. I now have some copper rod I will use. I need to get busy and re-do it. I also need a good thick rubber mat, it appears a solid rubber trunk line may be my best bet.
Post a pic of the working end if you can. Mine is neon transformer so it was all ready to go except for the probes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 11, 2017)

Lots of topics on this but its pretty dangerous for me unless I buy one like the doctor has. 

I also hear the neon transformers are safer than the microwave ones but either way I'm good on using one... Lol. 

I have a very nice pyrography unit and will play it safe. Worse I can do is burn my finger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks like it works great Cameron! Im wondering if sanding it smooth will remove some of the pattern though?....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 11, 2017)

Cameron, good job on the burning. You didn't over do it. Looks good.

Now for the "BUT". Man, that tenon looks like it could have used a little TLC. I understand it's going to be turned off, but it sure looks a little rugged....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 11, 2017)

I like it! Looks awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Jun 12, 2017)

Mike Mills said:


> I have one I started with but used spring clamps rather than a "probe" and it worked sporadically. I think the clamps had some type of protective finish on them. I now have some copper rod I will use. I need to get busy and re-do it. I also need a good thick rubber mat, it appears a solid rubber trunk line may be my best bet.
> Post a pic of the working end if you can. Mine is neon transformer so it was all ready to go except for the probes.


I'll get a pic as soon as I can but I'm dealing with my mother in the hospital right now so my life is a bit stressed and crazy. I will be doing some major experimenting with different conductors. Right now I'm using baking soda and water. I'm going to try different solutions soon.


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Jun 12, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Lots of topics on this but its pretty dangerous for me unless I buy one like the doctor has.
> 
> I also hear the neon transformers are safer than the microwave ones but either way I'm good on using one... Lol.
> 
> I have a very nice pyrography unit and will play it safe. Worse I can do is burn my finger.


It's actually pretty safe, we've been applying baking soda and water while it's burning to kind of guide it. We only did this because the guy on the video I watched was doing it that way.


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Jun 12, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like it works great Cameron! Im wondering if sanding it smooth will remove some of the pattern though?....


Yes it's best to finish your project first. We've just been experimenting with odd pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2017)

C.L. Boyett said:


> It's actually pretty safe, we've been applying baking soda and water while it's burning to kind of guide it. We only did this because the guy on the video I watched was doing it that way.



I'd be a little leery of applying a conductor while burning for fear that I would become a path for the electricity. I have played around with only painting certain areas with the solution, and that seemed to work OK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Jun 12, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Cameron, good job on the burning. You didn't over do it. Looks good.
> 
> Now for the "BUT". Man, that tenon looks like it could have used a little TLC. I understand it's going to be turned off, but it sure looks a little rugged....... Jerry (in Tucson)


I like rugged I've only been turning wood for a few months but I've sold almost everything I've completed.


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Jun 12, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'd be a little leery of applying a conductor while burning for fear that I would become a path for the electricity. I have played around with only painting certain areas with the solution, and that seemed to work OK.


Yea it's a bit nerving, this thing will arc The electricity about 6 inches if you tap the electrodes together then move them apart slowly. I fully understand that if it goes through your chest it can stop your heart. Safety first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 12, 2017)

C.L. Boyett said:


> It's actually pretty safe, we've been applying baking soda and water while it's burning to kind of guide it. We only did this because the guy on the video I watched was doing it that way.



Actually it's not.... Lol. 

Be careful using that thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 13, 2017)

A friend of mine lost is son about a month ago doing this exact thing. Never a good idea with two people involved. Just my opinion. Stay safe!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 13, 2017)

Man that's tough. I dont think people (not intending anyone here) realize how powerful these things are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 14, 2017)

I've always wanted to try that but not a fan of messing with electricity, it's cool but it's not cool enough for me to risk electrocuting myself haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

